#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Bitte Sie um CT- Befund zu übersetzen.DANKE >

## Heilung

Regelrechtes Alignement. Schmorl`sches Knötchen an der Deckplatte von LWK 3.
Osteochondrose im Segment LWK 4/5, rechtsbetont, mit ventralen osteophytären Anbauten sowie Verminderung des Bandscheibenraumes. Geringgradige linkskonvexe Fehlhaltung der LWS. Geringgradige Phlebolithen im kleinen Becken.
Geringgradige distale Spondylartherose. Kein Hinweis für einen Fraktur oder osteoentzündliche Veränderungen.
Bitte Sie, um Behandlungsvorschläge:
Wünsche allen eine schnelle Heilung !!
                                                                   Gruß: Heilung

----------


## Christiane

Hallo 
Schmorl`sche Knötchen sind knotige Veränderungen an den Bandscheiben. Hier trifft es die Bandscheibe zwischen 2. und 3. Lendenwirbel. Es ist aber nichts dramatisches.
Auf der Höhe von 4./5. Lendenwirbel erkennt man Umbauarbeiten am Knochen-Band-Apparat. Der Raum ziwschen beiden Wirbeln, wo die Bandscheibe sich befindet, ist dadurch verschmälert. 
Die Lendenwirbelsäule ist aus der Rückenansicht heraus leicht nach links verkrümmt.
Im unteren Becken sind kleine phlebolithen sichtbar, das sind Venensteine. Sie entstehen durch Venenthrombosen. Wenn sie keine spürbaren Symptome verursachen, haben sie keine Krankheitswert.
Die hinteren Anteile der Gelenkverbindungen der Wirbelsäule wiesen Arthrosen auf (Abnutzung).  
Falls Schmerzen vorhanden sind, müssen diese medikamentös behandelt werden. Chronische, unbehandelte Schmerzen brennen sich ins Nervensystem ein und sind irgendwann kaum noch beeinflussbar.
Zusätzlich kann man den Schmerzen mit Krankengymnastik ganz gut vorbeugen. Sie verbessert gleichzeitig auch die Beweglichkeit.  
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Heilung

Danke Ihnen sehr für die Übersetzung: Bitte Sie mir noch zu erklären wie das Schmerz   Symptom der Venensteine ist.
Ich erlaube mir Ihnen mein Schmerzbild zu erörtern: Bei Rückenlage mit  angezogenen Beinen bin ich meistens Schmerz frei und auch bei der  Seitenlage mit angewinkelten Beinen, und auch wenn ich mich im Wasser (  leichtes Schwimmen ) befinde. Bei aufrechter Haltung kommen die  Schmerzen innerlich im Beckenbereich,Gesäß. Beim Vorbeugen sind sie sehr  stark und auch wenn ich mein Gesäß nach hinten drücke. Hab noch eine  Frage, ist es im Forum erlaubt ein MRT-Bild Hochladen, weil ich glaube  dass ich einen Bandscheibenvorfall noch dazu habe, wenn ja, bitte ich  Sie um Ihre Meinung dazu.  DANKE!!

----------


## Christiane

Eine Frage zu den Schmerzen: ist es ein dumpfer Druck (wie Muskelkater), ist ein ein pulsierender Schmerz, oder ist es scharfer brennender Schmerz? Also fühlt es sich an wie ein Messer im Rücken oder wie ein Stromschlag an? 
Das MRT ist von der Wirbelsäule? Klar, kannste hier einstellen. Schwärze aber bitte vorher deinen Namen, falls er drauf steht. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Heilung

Sehr geehrte Frau Christiane: Ich bitte Sie um Entschuldigung, dass ich Ihnen erst jetzt antworte.
Zu Ihren fragen: Es ist ein dumpfer Schmerz, bei aufrechter Haltung wird er stärker im Beckenbereich. Meine Therapeutin führt bei mir eine viscerale Behandlung im Unterbauch links-rechts zur Zeit durch.
Zu den Schmerzen: Beim Bücken, werden die Schmerzen bei der LWS stärker und manchmal hab ich auch Muskelreissen beim Stehen und Sitzen und manchmal kommt ein Schmerz, wie ein Messer in der LWS.
Ich wurde 2001 wegen einen Bandscheibenvorfall L4/5 operiert ( war ein sehr guter Neurohchirurg ).
Zu den Schmerzen: Meine Ärzte sagen zu mir ich habe eine chronische Lumbago und ich soll Muskelaufbau machen.( Meine Privaten Aktivitäten, ist Sport ) Ich glaub nicht daran, dass es keine richtige Lösung gibt.
Mein Lebensmotto ist: Aufgeben du ich einen Brief, nicht mich !
Auf mein Profil, habe ich Bilder hoch geladen und meine Wirbelsäulen Erkrankung erörtert.  
Am 24.05.2011 war ich in der Klinik und es wurde eine Facettengelenksingfiltration L4/5 rechts durchgeführt, es wurde nicht besser 
DANKE Ihnen sehr, dass sie mir bei der Ursachen suche um zu Lösen mein LWS- Problem, mir so behilflich sind. 
Mit freundlichen Gruß: Heilung   
.

----------


## Heilung

Sehr geehrte Frau Christiane: 
Bitte Sie, mir auch diese Diagnose zu Übersetzen und auch das Blutbild. DANKE 
Diagnose: Chronische Lumbago bei Diskopathie L4/5           
Zu meinen Blutbild möchte ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass ich zu meinen Medikamenten, noch Zehn Infusionen bekam und danach ein Blutbild gemacht wurde. Ich schreib Ihnen nur das Fett geschriebene.
+L   :   16.8                                  (  3.5  bis 10 )  M
+LYM : 54.3                                (  15  bis  50 )  M              ein kleines Blutbild
Drei Tage später, ein größeres 
+HB   : 16.9                                  ( 11.5  bis  16.5 )    M
+L      : 12.1                                  ( 3.5    bis  10    )    M
-BZ    : 34     mg/dl                        ( 60     bis  110  )    M
+TR   : 210   mg/dl                        ( 60     bis  150  )    M
Bitte darf ich Sie  fragen, auf welchen Blutwert soll man achten, bei Wirbelsäulenerkrankung. 
Mit freundlichen Gruß: Heilung

----------


## Christiane

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung. Ihr vorheriges Posting ist mir irgendwie "durch die Lappen gerutscht". 
Lumbago bezeichnet Rückenscherzen, die ihre Ursache in der Wirbelsäule haben (z. B. blockierte Wirbel, gereizter Ischiasnerv). Eine Discopathie ist ein Bandscheibenschaden, bei Ihnen sitzt er zwischen 5./5. Lendenwirbel. 
Ein dumpfer Schmerz ist ein Hinweis auf Probleme der Muskulatur. Hier gibt es Ungleichgewichte oder auch Verspannungen. Nervenschmerzen fühlen sich messerscharf und brennend an und treiben Sie sehr schnell zum Arzt. 
Bei Wirbelsäulenerkrankungen sollte man auf die Entzündungswerte schauen. Ein Hinweis auf Entzündungen gibt ein erhöhtes CRP (über 5) und eine erhöhte Leukozytenzahl. Bei Ihnen sind die Leukos tatsächlich erhöht. Entweder spielt sich irgendwo in Ihrem Körper gerade eine Entzündung ab oder Sie brüten einen Infekt aus. Bei chronischen Schmerzen ist es auch sinnvoll, über das Blut die Rheumawerte zu bestimmen. 
Die Schmerztherapie sollte weitergeführt werden, evl auch mit anderen Meida oder veränderter Dosis. Begleitende Physiotherapie ist oft auch hilfreich. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Heilung

Sehr geehrte Frau Christiane: Darf ich sie bitten mir auch die anderen Abkürzungen, von meinem Blutbild zu erklären. DANKE
Mit freundlichen Gruß: Heilung

----------


## Christiane

Da ich in der Ausbildung auf den Bewegungsapparat getrimmt worden bin, habe ich bezüglich den Blutwerten keine tiefergründigen Kenntnisse. Das kann ein Arzt sicher besser erklären. Ich versuche mich trotzdem mal an den mir bekannten Abkürzungen. 
L = Leukozyten. Das sind die weißen Blutzellen. Sie sind ein wichtiger Teil des Immunsystems. Bei Ihnen ist der Wert erhöht. Das spricht für eine Entzündung irgendwo im Körper oder einen beginnenden Infekt. Der Wert ist zwar noch nicht besorgniserregend hoch, man sollte ihn trozdem beobachten. 
LYM = Lymphozyten. Das ist eine Untergruppe der Leukos. 
HB = Hämoglobin. Das ist der Blutfarbstoff, der den roten Blutzellen anhaftet. Er ist zuständig für den Sauerstofftransport in die Zellen. Bei Ihnen ist dieser Wert nur minimal erhöht. Bei mir war dieser Wert vor einer Blutspende sogar noch etwas höher gewesen. Mir wurde gesagt, das sei nicht so schlimm. 
BZ = Blutzucker. Dieser ist bei Ihnen recht niedrig. Das passiert manchmal bei insulinpflichtigen Diabetikern. Wurde bei Ihnen mal anchgeforscht, woher das kommt? 
Mit TR kann ich leider nichts anfangen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Heilung

Sehr geehrte: Frau Christiane, danke für die Übersetzung. Ich hab gleich  einen Termin bei einem Internisten ausgemacht. Darf ich Sie als ,,Mein  Schutzengerl " anschreiben bei der nächsten Kommunikation mit Ihnen.  Hab noch eine bitte, würden Sie mir die nächsten Medizinische Ursachen  Behandlung wegen meines LWS-Problems ( Facettengelenksingfiltration L4/5 rechts durchgeführt,  es wurde nicht besser. ) nach Ihrer Meinung und  Vorgangsweise  mir zu erläutern.

----------


## Heilung

,,Entschuldigung ": Mit freundlichen Gruß: Heilung. DANKE

----------


## Christiane

Die Facettengelenke der Wirbel weisen oft Arthrosen auf und entzünden sich gerne. Das liegt einfach an der starken Beanspruchung des Rückens durch den aufrechten Gang. Es kommen dann ja noch weitere Belastungen durch Beruf und Alltag dazu. 
Wenn man längerfristig Ruhe haben möchte, bringt eine einmalige Infiltration wenig. Man muss schon eine ganze Serie mit wöchentlichen Terminen ansetzen. Zusätzlich muss man schauen, ob man die Ursache beseitigen kann, z. B. Fehlbelastungen oder Übergewicht. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Heilung

Sehr geehrte Frau Christiane: ,,Mein Schutzengerl " Danke Ihnen sehr, dass Sie mir so behilflich sind bei der Lösung meines LWS-Problems. Am 10.06 war ich in der Neurochirurgie und Diagnose lautet: Spondylodese, der Chirurg sagte die L4/5 muss versteift werden und es gebe auch keine andere Möglichkeit, der Behandlung. Bitte Sie um Ihre Meinung. Vom        Blutbefund ist noch keine Auswertung vorhanden. 
Mit freundlichen Gruß: Heilung

----------


## Christiane

Bei massiven Wirbelproblemen ist eine Versteifung mitunter unumgänglich. Meist wird es gemacht, wenn andere Therapieversuche versagt haben. Die von der Wirbelsäule ausgehenden Schmerzen lassen zwar nach, aber die Beweglichkeit des Rückens wird in diesem Gebiet eingeschränkt. Das führt zu Muskelverspannungen, die wiederum schmerzen können. Ob diese genauso scheußlich sind wie vor der OP, ist individuell verschieden. Bleibt die Versteifung längerfristig bestehen, werden die Nachbarwirbel überbeweglich. Das hat irgendwann auch Folgen für den Knorpel- und Bandapparat. Eine langfristige Physiotherapie, evl in Verbindung mit Schmerztherapie oder Akupunktur, macht das Ganze aber in den meisten Fällen erträglich. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Heilung

Sehr geehrte Frau Christiane: ,,Mein Schutzengerl " Bitte Sie um mein Blutbild Übersetzung. Danke 
Befunde:
RR im Liegen:140/80,RR im Stehen:160/70,Cor u. Pulmo phys.o.B.,
EKG SR:85,EKG PQ:0,12 Normaltyp, normale Stromkurve, 
Labor: BSG:20mm/1.Stunde,Ery:4.99,Hb:16.3g%,HCT:48Vol%,MCH:33pg,MC  V:96fl,Leuko:18000,Diff.BB:Stab4%,Neutroph,61%,
Eo1%,Mo7%,Ly27%, einige Neutrophile toxisch granullert,Thrombo:275Tausend/ul,Harn:chem.u.Sed.o.B.,Chol.ges:160 mg/dl,LDL-Chol.:94mg/dl,HDL-Chol.:45mg/dl,Trgl.:104mg/dl,Harns.:7.0mg%,BZ:89mg%,SGOT:26U,SGPT:22U,y-GT:33u,alk.Phosp.:74U,Creat:1.17mg%,Bilirub.ges.:0  .67mg%,K:5.46mVal,Na:145mVal,Fe:141ug/dl,Ferritin:136ng/ml,
CRP:1 ( Norm. bis6) mg/l,AST130U/ml,Rheumaf.8U/ml,
ANA neg.
Elektrophorese:Gesamteiw.7.5g%, Frakt. normal
Hb-A1c5,6% ( norm.4,0 bis6,0)
Oberbauch-u.Nierensonografie:Unauff.Befund an Gallenblase, Leber, Pankreas, Milz u. beide Nieren.
Beurteilung:
Leucozyten ohne serolog. Entzündungszeichen wie Raucherbronchitis  
Nach 12 Tagen wurde ein kleines Blutbild gemacht wegen den Leuco, sie sind jetzt auf13.900 und der BZ ist auf 62 MG/DL
1.5Stunden zuvor hab ich aber zei Kaffee und ein Cola getrunken. Vor ca. 10 Tage zuvor hab ich die Medikament Traml, Saroten,Citalopram, abgesetzt. Ich Rauche immer noch gleich viel, kann das von den Medikament kommen. Der BZ geht bei mir rauf und runter in extremen Schwankungen, nehme nur noch Pantoprazol, Diclofenac. 
Bitte Sie um Ihre Meinung. Danke für Ihre Hilfe. 
Mit freundlichen Gruß: Heilung

----------


## Heilung

Sehr geehrte Frau Christiane: ,,Mein Schutzengerl " 
Kurze Erläuterung : Der Wirkstoff von dem Medikament, ist Tramal.
Kaffee mit Zucker, 
Das auf und ab bei meinen BZ, mein Freund ist seit 13 Jahren , Diabetiker und er hat öfters bei mir einen BZ Test durchgeführt, er ist kein Arzt, deshalb schreibe ich den BZ Wert nicht.
Ich hab schon einen Termin bei seinem Arzt. 
Danke Ihnen sehr für Ihre Hilfe. 
Mit freundlichen Gruß:Heilung

----------


## Christiane

Hallo 
Der Blutdruck ist im Liegen okay, im Stand ist er zu hoch. Nehmen Sie Blutdrucksenker? Zum EKG kann ich nichts sagen, das ist nicht mein Gebiet. 
Die Leukos sind etwas zu hoch, aber noch nicht im dramatischen Bereich. Sie sollten weiter beobachtet werden. Der Blutzucker ist auch noch im machbaren Rahmen (von einer Diabetikerin wurde mir gesagt, dass ein Wert bis 70 normal ist). 
Mit diesen speziellen Blutwerten bin ich allerdings überfordert. Ich habe auch keine Normtabelle zur Hand und kann auch keine Abweichungen von der Norm erläutern. Ich glaube, Ihr Arzt oder eine seiner Angestellten kann Ihnen da besser helfen als ich. Ich habe bei Blutwerten nur grobe Kenntnisse.  
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Heilung

Sehr geehrte Frau Christiane: ,,Mein Schutzengerl " 
Zu Ihrer Frage :
Nein ich nehme kein Blutdrucksenkungsmittel.
Mein Freund der Diabetiker ist, laut seines Arztes ( Spetzialist )  soll er seinen BZ mit Insulin auf einen Wert von 100 Spritzen, nach seiner BZ Tabelle soll bei einem gesunden Menschen, der BZ 74-99 liegen.
Ich hätte noch eine Frage, gibt es  in ihrem Forum jemand der mir mein Blutbild erläutern könnte. Danke 
Mit freundlichen Gruß: Heilung

----------


## Heilung

Sehr geehrte Frau Christiane: ,,Mein Schutzengerl " 
Darf ich Sie bitten, mir auch diesen LWS- Befund zu übersetzen. 
Paramedian li mäßig nach caudal luxierte Rezidivprolabs in L4/5 mit mäßiger Duralsackimpression und Tangierung bzw. geringer Verlagerung der Nervenwurzeln L5+S1 li. Z.n. Links-seitiger Hernilaminektomie in L4/5 ohne Nachweis einer wesentlichen Narbengewebsbildung. Mäßige Osteochondrose und Spondylarthrose in L4/5 sowie geringe Spondylose in L2/3 mit Schmorlschen Knötchen im ventralen Anteil der Deckplatte von L3. 
Danke: Mit freundlichen Gruß: Heilung

----------


## Heilung

Sehr geehrte Frau Christiane: ,,Mein Schutzengerl " 
Bitte Sie um noch eine Übersetzung. 
Lumbospinale MRT mit kaudaler BWS Hälfte.
Technik:Sagittale T1 und T2, koronare STIR, axiale TSE PD T2, MR-Myelographie, schrägsagittale TSE PD. Koronare STIR. 
Befund: Rechtslagerial nahezu aufgehobene Bandscheibe L4/5 mit ödematös osteochondrotischen Reaktionen und spondylotischen Ausziehungen. Der Anulus fibrosus stark ausgeweitet. Flachbogige Kyphosierung am thorakolumbalen Übergang. Multiple Wellungen ohne Knochenmarksödem an den Entplatten der kausalen BWS Hälfte. Das Myelon homogen dargestellt, die Konusspitze in Höhe L1. Keine foraminelle Beengung ersichtlich. Normale Facettengelenke die Wurzeltaschen myelographisch auf beiden Seiten erhalten. Die mitabgebildeten lliosakralgelenke normal. Mehrere Schmorl'sche Knoten ventral an der Deckplatte von LWK3. 
Bitte Sie, mir zu erläutern ob diese zwei Befunde, nach Ihrer Meinung: Identisch sind und auch das Schmerzsyndrom gleich ist. 
DANKE : Mit freundlichen Gruß: Heilung

----------


## Christiane

Im Segment 3./4. Lendenwirbel ist ein mittig nach links gelegener, nach unten verrutschter Bandscheibenvorfall. Er übt mäßigen Druck auf die Umhüllung des Rückenmarkkanales aus. Durch den Druck wird der Spinalnerv im Segment 5. Lendenwirbel/Kreuzbein etwas verschoben. Diese Bandscheibe ist Wiederholungstäter. Früher wurde bei ihr schon einmal etwas Gewebe abgetragen, sie hat danach kein übermäßiges Narbengewebe entwickelt.
In diesem Gebiet erkennt man auch Umbauarbeiten am Knochen-Band-Apparat der Wirbelsäule. In den Wirbelgelenken sind Arthrosen nachweisbar.
Innerhalb der Bandscheibe zwischen 2./3. Lendenwirbel erkennt man knotige Veränderungen der Bandscheibe im Bereich vorn und oben. 
Die Bandscheibe zwischen 4./5. Lendenwirbel ist stark zusammengedrückt und an den Rändern aufgequollen. Ihre faserige Auenhülle ist in der Oberfläche stark vergrößert. 
Im Übergang von der Brust- zur Lendenwirbesäule findet sich eine wenig ausgeprägte Wölbung im Sinne eines Flachrückens. 
In der unteren Hälfte der Brustwirbelsäule erscheinen die unteren Abschlüsse der Wirbelkörper unregelmäßig. Das Rückenmark ist ohne auffälligen Befund, ebenso die Zwischenwirbellöcher (Austrittstellen der Spinalnerven). Die Wirbelgelenke sind auch unauffällig. 
Die Iliosakralgelenke sind die Gelenkfugen zwischen Kreuzbein und Becken. Hier scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein. 
Ingesamt ist das ein Befund, der nicht ungewöhnlich ist. Beide Beiträge sind in sich stimmig. Demnach dürfte die Brustwirbelsäule nicht allzu große Probleme bereiten. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass im Bereich der Lendenwirbelsäule heftigere Schmerzen vorhanden sind. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Heilung

Sehr geehrte Frau Christiane: ,,Mein Schutzengerl " 
Danke Ihnen sehr für Ihre Hilfe. Ich hab die Befunde in der falscher Reihenfolge hochgeladen, gehört der Befund Nr.19. Von Ihrer Übersetzung: Im Segment 3./4. Lendenwirbel, bis zum Absatz nur zu Nr.19.? (zu 3/4 Lendelwirbel ? ). Also ist jetzt die LWS durch einen Bandscheibenvorfall jetzt noch schlechter geworden, im Befund Nr.20 war doch noch keiner ( oder? ). Die Schmerzen bei meiner LWS sind sehr stark, nur mit liegen mit abgewinkelten Beinen und wenn ich mich im Wasser befinde, bin ich Schmerz frei und mit den Schmerzmittel, na ja, es geht einigermaßen, es kommt darauf an, ob ich stehe usw. Bei der BWS, ich wurde von einem sehr guten Arzt, durch einrenkung und durch Akupunktur, wurden die Schmerzen zum Glück besser beim linken Schulterblatt und nach einiger Zeit, auch durch Physiotherapie  wurde ich Schmerzfrei. Ich würde Sie auch um Ihre Meinug bitten, wegen der bevorstehenden  L4/5 Versteifung, ob eine andere zb. Künstliche Bandscheibe nicht besser ist, für meine zukünftige Gesundheit und ich mich für eine Behandlung leichter selbst entscheiden kann.  
DANKE Ihnen sehr für Ihre Hilfe! 
Mit freundlichen Gruß: Heilung

----------

